# Codes for camera inspections?



## SewerCamSupply (Mar 9, 2014)

Hi all,

Anyone know if there are any codes that govern sewer camera inspections in any states in the USA? Do you have to have any special certifications or licenses to be able to perform camera inspections for customers?

Thanks!


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Your doing inspections without a federally issued CCTV sewer inspection license?


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

You havent looked into it?!?!?!


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

We don't have licenses in Canada do we AK???


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Www.usatoday.com/man-jailed-unlicensed-sewer-camera

He got 4 years!

Better go register right away and pay your backed dues

www.****checkeregistry.gov


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

redbeardplumber said:


> We don't have licenses in Canada do we AK???


I don't think so! I don't really do camera inspections but I'm pretty sure here in ontario we don't need a special license for it


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Not in Alberta either... That I know of...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

SewerCamSupply said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Anyone know if there are any codes that govern sewer camera inspections in any states in the USA? Do you have to have any special certifications or licenses to be able to perform camera inspections for customers?
> 
> Thanks!


What has been your experience with the inspectors on this issue? You must have a long track record with them so far.


----------

